# The Porch?



## rodk (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone heard the wing areas of the court (below the foul line but not including the lane) referred to as The Porch? It is a new one on me. If so, do you know where the term comes from?

Thanks.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

no. Welcome


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome to the boards. Never heard of the porch.


----------



## adailey (Oct 29, 2013)

No, never heard of it before. Where did you hear the term from?


----------

